# Free Timeshare Ads - TUG Timeshare Marketplace!



## TUGBrian

Ok folks...its been a long time coming but we have now arrived!

Now available for public use is the latest and greatest Timeshare Classified ad program provided to you FREE by TUG!

First and foremost to use this new program to post for sale, for rent or for exchange ads, YOU MUST BE A TUG MEMBER TO POST ADS!  If you arent one you can join instantly here: http://tug2.com/jointug

you do not however have to be a TUG member to search the ads...as they will be open to the public as will the robust search tool!


*THIS IS NOW THE NEW OFFICIAL TUG TIMESHARE MARKETPLACE HOMEPAGE!*

http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace/​

this is open to the public and will be available for any and all to use to greatly improve the ability to find a timeshare you want for sale, for rent or for exchange!


*ALL ADS IN THE MARKETPLACE ARE 100% FREE for individual members! * (brokers are subject to the $3 per ad fee!)

post for sale ads, post for rent ads, post for exchange ads, post want to buy/want to rent ads (now called buy and rent wish ads)...ZERO COST!

please note the following things.

1. we designed this ad program with the main focus of removing your email address from internet view.  Anyone can still contact you directly through the ad and dont have to join TUG to do so...but there will be no more farming of email addresses from TUG ads!

2. all ads are 100% free until further notice...so do not worry about paying a thign in this new ad program.  (ads will remain free for members, brokers will eventually pay a fee to post ads)

3. the Existing TUG classified ad program will remain online until we have "stress tested" this new one and give it a clean bill of health.  Once that is done we will shut off the ability to post new ads in the old program and allow all existing ads to expire normally (everyone will get their 3months paid)

4. Once we move to this program fulltime we will shut off the old classified ad program completely and this will become the TUG classified ad program (although I may still keep the bbs ads running...we can vote on it later)

5. any and all questions about the ad program need to go to TUG@TUG2.NET or get posted here in this thread (preferrably).  The admins and moderators have zero ability to troubleshoot this new program so please do not ask them about it...I will take care of you =)

6. any and all feedback is always welcome and could find its way into enhancements and future changes (there is at least one more phase to this ad program coming...and that will make even what we have now look like childs play).  Please either email me directly or post it here!

7. New ads posted still require approval of course, so do not be discouraged if you dont see your ad instantly.  Ill be here most of the night babysitting though so it shouldnt take long

8. Ads will still expire in 3 months...but can be renewed for free by you with a simple click of a mouse.  Your ad will always remain in your "my tug" screen until you delete it!  hopefully this will be a favorite of those of you yearly ad posters of the same resorts!


I hope you all enjoy!

here are some quick instructions for those having issues with posting ads!

http://tug2.net/timesharemarketplace/TimeshareMarketplaceInstructions.html


----------



## TUGBrian

one more thing I would like to point out....since you can post as many ads as you wish...you are more than welcome to post multiple ads in different sections for the same product if you like.

ie for you points people with a specific home resort week etc...post both the points for sale...and the fixed week...two separate ads...likely to double your chances of finding a buyer through searching etc etc.

again...all ads are free...so post as many and as often as you like!


----------



## TUGBrian

here is what the new member login page looks like showing the new ad program links!  






page is located here:

http://tug2.com/TUGMembers/Login.aspx


----------



## rickandcindy23

Thanks to the staff at TUG for all the hard work on this.  I will use it!  Another great benefit from TUG.  

Brian, you are doing your dad proud, you ol' sack of walnuts.


----------



## bigeyes1

What perfect timing!!! My TUG ad just ran out and this is just perfect.  I have already placed my first ad!!  Thanks so much.  This is wonderful news.  

Thanks so much for all the hard work!!


----------



## TUGBrian

you are most welcome...give me a bit to brush up a few more things and since you were the first...ill post a link to your ad here so people can see it =)


----------



## TUGBrian

here is your ad Trish

http://tug2.com/Ads/ClassifiedAdView.aspx?ListingGUID=A61C69D1-4444-44B1-83D3-BCBC45B2D615

we are working on a small glitch that prevents it from being displayed in the search results at the moment (think it has to do with the fri/sat/sun start date).

Thanks for uncovering the first glitch! =)


----------



## TUGBrian

and for those of you who ARENT TUG members...you can join here for $15 dollars and have access to posting an unlimited amount of timeshare classified ads!

http://tug2.com/jointug


----------



## bigeyes1

TUGBrian said:


> here is your ad Trish
> 
> http://tug2.com/Ads/ClassifiedAdView.aspx?ListingGUID=A61C69D1-4444-44B1-83D3-BCBC45B2D615
> 
> we are working on a small glitch that prevents it from being displayed in the search results at the moment (think it has to do with the fri/sat/sun start date).
> 
> Thanks for uncovering the first glitch! =)



Thanks sooooo much, Brian!! I appreciate it.  Glad I was able to help you find your first glitch.  Btw, I just added another ad.


----------



## TUGBrian

yep...2nd ad approved and shows up just fine in the search...definately a glitch with the start date using the fri/sat/sun option...will get it worked out here shortly.


----------



## bigeyes1

Okay.  I've got a question.  I did receive an email stating that I have a message waiting for me regarding my timeshare that's for sale.  So, I went and viewed the msg.  But how do I respond to it? Do I simply click on the username under the Sender Data?  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TUGBrian

it was me who sent the message to test...so if all worked as it should...you should have gotten an email saying "tug" is interested in your for sale ad...or something of that nature.

you can view the message by going back into the my tug screen in the "ads youve placed" section and it will show both your ads.

the one you have a message for will show up in the "msgs" colum hilighted in bold yellow.  you can click on it to view the message.

(we chose to include the email address of the interested party in the direct email sent to you so at worst case you can contact them directly if we ever lose messages or the database etc)


----------



## bigeyes1

Oh, I knew the msg was from you.  I just wanted to know how I could respond to the msgs when I viewed them online. 

Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian

sorry for that little glitch...was updating the fix for the glitch and it hung up.

everything is all better now...and your ad now shows up in the search results!


----------



## pjrose

I just placed an ad - what a quick, easy, clear, and utterly brainless set-up!  Yay!  

Free ads are of course also nice, but what's TUG going to do to replace that income?


----------



## TUGBrian

I always want to work to provide TUG members with more value for their membership.  We hope that providing THE place to post and view Timeshare Classified ads and a better Direct Exchange system...that the membership will grow to a point where it will make up for the lost ad revenue.

and of course we will expect all of you to be so blown away by the spectacular new free ad program that you will become our best advertising ever and drive millions of new members to TUG!


----------



## JudyS

Thanks very much!  I hope lots of people post ads, since that will encourage more people to look at the ads as well!


----------



## JudyS

A quick question:  The form asked for my email address, but my email address will NOT be displayed, correct?

If my email gets displayed, I will use a different email address for the listing, rather than my main email address.


----------



## DeniseM

JudyS said:


> A quick question:  The form asked for my email address, but my email address will NOT be displayed, correct?
> 
> If my email gets displayed, I will use a different email address for the listing, rather than my main email address.



Yep!  From Brian's post:



> 1. we designed this ad program with the main focus of *removing your email address from internet view*. Anyone can still contact you directly through the ad and dont have to join TUG to do so...but there will be no more farming of email addresses from TUG ads!


----------



## TUGBrian

ok...just got back in...was a late night =) approved all ads from this morning...some of you were busy!

Looks like denise answered your question but I will elaborate.

Yes you have to provide an email address in the ad...but anyone viewing the ad will never be able to see that email address.  The phone number is a different story.

When you click "contact this person about the ad" a box will pop up asking for the interested partys information and give him/her the ability to type a message to you.

nowhere on this box will someone be able to see your name or email address.  However your phone number will appear there if you chose to type it in.  This was chosen for people that may or may not be fluent in email and prefer to just call.

So if you dont want ANY information public about the ad...dont put in a phone number.  its optional.

When the user sends you a message...you will get 2 items.

1. An instant email from us telling you that someone is interested in your ad (and will give you the ad name so you know which one) and it will provide the interested partys email address (just in case you cant get to the actual message for whatever reason)

2. you will see a note in the tug member only section that says "you have X new messages about your ads" in red print in the classified ad row.

you simply need to click on the "ads youve placed" link to view all your ads and you will see a column in there for "messages" as they are split up for each individual ad you have.

I have it on the fix list to make the "you have X new messages" a clickable link to the ads youve placed screen since even I felt like clicking on it after reading it.

obviously this will not prevent spammers completely...because they can still go in and click "contact member" and send you notes that way.  The only way to do that would be to have zero contact information anywhere...and then how would someone contact you about the ad...kinda defeats the purpose =)

but it is going to wipe out the ability for automatic spammers to harvest your email addresses in bulk off the tug ad pages!


----------



## TUGBrian

delete


----------



## shorts

*Resort search*

Just tried to place an ad, but the resorts where I have rentals did not show up in the search.  How do I get past this point in the ad placement?  Is there a way to add resorts?

Thanks ...


----------



## TUGBrian

every resort should be in the database...which resorts are you trying to post a rental for?

did you try using only a part of the word?  ie "disney old key west resort" could be found using "disney" or "key west" or even just "dis" although the latter would return any resort with the 3 letters dis in the name.


----------



## shorts

Just went back to the ad section and discovered that many of the Wyndham resorts are still listed as FAIRFIELD instead of Wyndham.  This may confuse people when they are doing a search.  Shouldn't these all be switched over to the Wyndham name?

Just a suggestion ....


----------



## TUGBrian

all that needs to be done manually and are done on a case by case basis by the review manager for that section.

some have been switched...some havent...this also impacts the name as shown on the review.  What we have been doing is making the new name

Wyndham yadda yadda village (previously known as fairfield yadda yadda village) so that regardless of what you search for the resort will come up.

If the need should arise you can do one of two things:

1. go find the review page for the resort and click the "contact review manager" link to send a note directly to the review manager with your suggestion.

2. if its a resort thats truly missing...send me an email and ill add it.

3. you can post an "for sale - other" ad with the name of the resort in the description.


or any combination of the above!


----------



## shorts

Thanks Brian ... I was able to get my ads posted. :whoopie: 
Really like the look of the new ads!


----------



## TUGBrian

Thanks...glad you all enjoy them so much!


----------



## Bill4728

Brian, 

I know I should have pointed this out earlier but is it possible to change the order of the columns?

I think the column which says "view ad" should be first or second. It just isn't clear that you should click the view ad box in the last column.

TIA


----------



## TUGBrian

hrm...thats a pretty significant change in terms of coding...im not sure if we can change it now...will have to see.


----------



## Bill4728

How about "Click for Full Ad" ?  (or something like that)


----------



## pjrose

I really like the way the old classified ads are accessed as well as the look of the old ads.  It's easy to go to a specific area, and then the ads are easy to sort by week, price, name, etc.  

The entry method for the new ones is easy and works great.  I also like being able to put in more text.  It's the outcome I'm not so sure about.  One thing I don't like about the "look" is the little icons - the colors are distracting and it looks cluttered.  

Are you going to have sorting ability as the old classified system does?


----------



## TUGBrian

could you elaborate on your feedback and give an example so I can fully understand the issue?

you can easily sort through the new ads the same way you did in the old ads by selecting the "area" you wish to look at.

The 2nd drop down box is labeled "area" (perhaps we can change this to resort area or something more aptly named)

anyway...each selection in that dropdown box reflects a resort area within TUG...these are how the resorts are broken down inside the TUG database...and correspond with the grid in the old ad program.

ie if you want to view all resorts in hawaii, simply click the dropdown box and select hawaii.  and if you select no other options and click submit...it will show you each and every ad for sale, for rent or for exchange in hawaii.

for example:

Hawaii Timeshare classified ads

this link will display all ads in hawaii (at the time i posted this there are 2)

same as if you were to click on "hawaii" in the old classified ad program.

you dont actually have to fill out ANY of the boxes in the search field...each and every one of them are optional.  just clicking submit will return every ad posted in that system.  Selecting the different fields only narrows down your search results.

hope this clears things up.


----------



## easyrider

Hi there..
We posted an add yesterday with a different email address just in case and we arent sure where to look for it. Is it in the regular classified ? 

Thanks
Bill


----------



## urban5

*Non-member access*

Brian do you plan on having a link directly to the new search page for non-members on the TUG home page.  Current link on home page takes you to your original sticky post, then you have to scroll down to find link to search feature.  I would suggest a button link on home page for members only and another one for non-members, or one link that takes both to the members pages with a link for non-members to access the search function.  Overall great new tool works quite well.

Bob


----------



## Keitht

A small point, but when viewing the ad via the View Ad link, there is the option to Open Review Page.  As this is only available to members could/should (Members Only) be added.  It could have the double benefit of indicating a membership benefit whilst avoiding the frustration for non members of clicking an effectively blind link.


----------



## swift

Thank you for adding the TS calendar link


----------



## TUGBrian

easyrider said:


> Hi there..
> We posted an add yesterday with a different email address just in case and we arent sure where to look for it. Is it in the regular classified ?
> 
> Thanks
> Bill



nosir...this new ad program is linked directly with the membership/ratings reviews database and is not a part of the old program

the only way to view it for now would be to go through the "ad search" link on the members only login page.

however as it looks fine for now...it wont be long before we change all the links to point to the new system vs the old.

Ive already put an announcement at the top of the old system redirecting people to the new one.


----------



## TUGBrian

urban5 said:


> Brian do you plan on having a link directly to the new search page for non-members on the TUG home page.  Current link on home page takes you to your original sticky post, then you have to scroll down to find link to search feature.  I would suggest a button link on home page for members only and another one for non-members, or one link that takes both to the members pages with a link for non-members to access the search function.  Overall great new tool works quite well.
> 
> Bob



What we will do when we get the last bit of feedback sorted out...is point all links that currently say "classified ads" in the red bars and such...to the new ad program.

I will likely make up a nice "landing page" that will have bigoll buttons and explanations on it as the new classified ad homepage.


----------



## TUGBrian

Keitht said:


> A small point, but when viewing the ad via the View Ad link, there is the option to Open Review Page.  As this is only available to members could/should (Members Only) be added.  It could have the double benefit of indicating a membership benefit whilst avoiding the frustration for non members of clicking an effectively blind link.



thats a great idea!


----------



## TUGBrian

swift said:


> Thank you for adding the TS calendar link



you are most welcome...it was a great idea!


----------



## TUGBrian

ok hows this page for describing what to do?

http://www.tug2.net/timeshare_classified_ads/timeshare_classified_ads_for_free.html

please post any comments/info regarding this page to help me make it better and more easy to read/understand for you members!


----------



## TUGBrian

This is coming along fabulously!  I WANT MORE ADS!

tell your friends, post it up everywhere!  UNLIMITED FREE CLASSIFIED ADS FOR MEMBERS!

if these companies can get thousands of people to pay hundreds of dollars to list...its because they dont know about TUG!


----------



## TUGBrian

In response to a few questions and emails...how about this.

What if we made a "copy" of the old ad system homepage....for the new ad system?

ie it would have the same grid format etc..allowing you to quickly browse each section?

would that be acceptable?  Is there anything about the old ad homepage that you all would like to see changed?


----------



## TUGBrian

30+ "guests" viewing thread...HI!  WELCOME TO TUG!  join up and get free ads!


----------



## Patri

Am I missing something? How do I find the ads for $25 or less? Is that distress section gone?


----------



## Fredm

Brian for President!


----------



## TUGBrian

Patri said:


> Am I missing something? How do I find the ads for $25 or less? Is that distress section gone?



er...that was part of the old classified ad program integrated with the BBS...but I dont see any reason you cant search for ads at that price or lower in the new ad program.

this search is for all timeshares under 500 dollars...ill see if we can add a $25 denomination in the search list to create what we once had:

http://tug2.com/Ads/ClassifiedSearc...roomsMin=&BathroomsMax=&SleepsMin=&SleepsMax=


----------



## Patri

You don't have to make changes because of me. I did go back and search low prices so probably saw what would have been on the old spot. I didn't know if you were keeping that distress site, since it was heralded when it started. But the new way is just fine.


----------



## TUGBrian

ah..its no problem...its actually a good idea to replicate the old site "home" in the new site as people are familiar with it.

We will get that page up here shortly...and before we move over to the new system 100% itll have its own page that looks like the current ads home!


----------



## TUGBrian

just a note to add.

DO NOT PLACE ADS IN THE LEGACY CLASSIFIED AD SECTION UNLESS YOU WANT TO PAY THE AD FEE!

ads there are not free...as we hope noone will post new ads there as we have to shut off that section after the ads expire.

the only unlimited free ads are in the NEW ad section as listed above.

thanks =)


----------



## tcornel

*Points ads*

How do I reference the resort that the points are based out of ?

It can make a big difference.

Tom


----------



## TUGBrian

could you elaborate your question?

if you are placing a points based ad...simply choose you are selling points and mention the home resort in the description.

if you are selling a specific resort week that has points attached...you can post it the other way around and mention the points int he description.

or you can do both...its free.


----------



## urban5

*Order of ads*

Brian, now that there are more ads posted in the new new classifieds ads section I just noticed that the first ad posted stays at the top of the list and newer ads are listed below.  Shouldn't newer ads be placed first in line?

Bob


----------



## pjrose

urban5 said:


> Brian, now that there are more ads posted in the new new classifieds ads section I just noticed that the first ad posted stays at the top of the list and newer ads are listed below.  Shouldn't newer ads be placed first in line?
> 
> Bob



I agree with Bob for the initial view, but can't we still sort like in the old ads?  I want to display them in the order that works for me - e.g. within region, sort by name or by week or price, within region.


----------



## pjrose

pjrose said:


> I really like the way the old classified ads are accessed as well as the look of the old ads.  It's easy to go to a specific area, and then the ads are easy to sort by week, price, name, etc.
> 
> . . . Are you going to have sorting ability as the old classified system does?





TUGBrian said:


> could you elaborate on your feedback and give an example so I can fully understand the issue?
> 
> you can easily sort through the new ads the same way you did in the old ads by selecting the "area" you wish to look at.
> 
> The 2nd drop down box is labeled "area" (perhaps we can change this to resort area or something more aptly named)



That's not what I'm looking for.

I want to go to Mexico For Rent  (Yes, I can search for Mexico in the new system) and then see what Royal Resorts are listed - all together, without having to see the other resorts.  Sorting by name gives me an alphabetical list with the Royals (except CIC/VCI) together.  Or maybe I want to see summer weeks, hence sort by week.   Search seems too restrictive, if I don't know what I'm searching for.  Sort lets me see them all, but in whatever way makes more sense to me.


----------



## TUGBrian

urban5 said:


> Brian, now that there are more ads posted in the new new classifieds ads section I just noticed that the first ad posted stays at the top of the list and newer ads are listed below.  Shouldn't newer ads be placed first in line?
> 
> Bob



you should be able to sort using any column you wish?

I tend to agree about the sorting from newest to oldest...ill see if i can switch that.


----------



## TUGBrian

pjrose said:


> That's not what I'm looking for.
> 
> I want to go to Mexico For Rent  (Yes, I can search for Mexico in the new system) and then see what Royal Resorts are listed - all together, without having to see the other resorts.  Sorting by name gives me an alphabetical list with the Royals (except CIC/VCI) together.  Or maybe I want to see summer weeks, hence sort by week.   Search seems too restrictive, if I don't know what I'm searching for.  Sort lets me see them all, but in whatever way makes more sense to me.



ok now im even more confused =)

you can sort by resort name already...and by week....or you can browse all ads and sort by each column.

I dont quite get what you are asking for that you currently cannot do?


----------



## TUGBrian

perhaps if you gave me an example of a search you want to do...but dont feel you can given the current search feature.


----------



## pjrose

TUGBrian said:


> ok now im even more confused =)
> 
> you can sort by resort name already...and by week....or you can browse all ads and sort by each column.
> 
> I dont quite get what you are asking for that you currently cannot do?



ok, my error - I didn't see the links on top of the columns, so didn't realize I could still sort.   

It's all good!

PJ


----------



## TUGBrian

150 ads already...you guys have been busy!


----------



## SouthIndyBob

*Can I show 2 consecutive rental weeks in same ad?*

I'm trying to post the weeks from Oct 4 - Oct 18 at the Bay Club at Waikoloa.
I tried using the "fixed" option - I was able to show bedrooms, baths, number it sleeps, and the cost for two weeks - but the dates showed as just the first week. I also tried the "other" option - I could put a comment in the weeks section showing two weeks, but none of the other information would show in the boxes. Is there any way to show both weeks in the same ad, or do I need to show them as two separate weeks? If they show as separate weeks, is there any way to keep them together on the display? Thanks for your help.


----------



## TUGBrian

you can either put them in two separate ads...or use the floating week option and list in the description that its two consecutive weeks.

or any combination of the two.


----------



## TUGBrian

200 ads......see how long it takes to get to 5000


----------



## TUGBrian

most excellent...nearly 300 new ads posted in the past few days!


----------



## TUGBrian

Have completed the rent wish and buy wish description pages for more details on them replacing the "want to buy" and "want to rent" sections of TUG.

Rent Wish

http://www.tug2.net/timeshare_classified_ads/rent_a_timeshare.html

Buy Wish

http://www.tug2.net/timeshare_classified_ads/buy_a_timeshare.html


----------



## TUGBrian

350 and counting!  I know there are more of you who want to post free ads =)


----------



## TUGBrian

up to nearly 400 now...and just got confirmation a short while ago that we had our first ad actually rented through the site!

It rented in less than 24 hours!  =)


----------



## TUGBrian

It has come to my attention that some of you cant see the link in the very first post that mentions the free classified ads....this is probably due to the same issue we had before regarding the word "Ad" or "Ads" in a link and some of you having software installed on your computer that hides links, pictures, ads, popups, etc that the software feels is something you dont want to see.

obviously in this case...it IS something you want to see...so we have a few solutions.

1. within your web browser add the following sites to your trusted sites list:

tug2.net
tug2.com
tugbbs.com

this link shows you how to do this:

http://surfthenetsafely.com/ieseczone7.htm

hopefully this will bypass your internet security software and let the links be displayed.


2. ill have to rename the file so it doesnt contain the word ads so you guys can read it.


or

3. cut and paste this link into your browser


www.tug2.net/timeshare_classified_ads/timeshare_classified_ads_for_free.htm


----------



## TUGBrian

450 and counting!


----------



## Makai Guy

TUGBrian said:


> 2. ill have to rename the file so it doesnt contain the word ads so you guys can read it.



I think we should just bite the bullet and rename everything NOW before more people get the pages bookmarked ....

How about just changing "..classified_ads" to "..classifieds" in both places?


----------



## TUGBrian

thankfully thats just the page name for the "explanation" of the new ad program

the new classified ad homepage (ill start pointing all links there) wont contain the word ad.

Should have that up and running by the weekend.


----------



## TUGBrian

Ok...the new name for this system is going to be the Timeshare Marketplace.

the same page above ive renamed for those that cant see it:

http://www.tug2.net/timesharemarketplace.html

TUG TIMESHARE MARKETPLACE


----------



## Fredm

I just received an email that someone has left a message regarding one of my listings.  

I cannot log in using the link provided, and when I do log in as usual do not see a message. help!

FredM


----------



## Fredm

Sorry.   I found it. 

Another problem , though. 
When responding by clicking name of sender, email address is an invalid one. No 
 .com, .net .etc.


----------



## TUGBrian

when you recieved the email notifying you of the message...did it have the full domain name in it?

ie it said jsmith@comcast.net sent you a message about xyz resort?

or was it missing the .com/.net there too?


----------



## Fredm

it was missing there also


----------



## TUGBrian

then the individual just failed to type it in properly in the contact form....little we can do about that unfortunately.

what was the first part of the domain name and ill try to extrapolate what the ending should be.


----------



## TUGBrian

500+ ads and counting!


----------



## Fredm

TUGBrian said:


> then the individual just failed to type it in properly in the contact form....little we can do about that unfortunately.
> 
> what was the first part of the domain name and ill try to extrapolate what the ending should be.




It was not a domain name. It looked like a pseudo name.
I tried to retrieve the message. Now it's gone. 
Do messages fall off after being read?


----------



## pammex

Thanks Brian this is a great offer for all us Tuggers!!!  I am going to try to place a for rent ad in very near future.  You may have created a gold mine!  Best Wishes!


----------



## TUGBrian

Fredm said:


> It was not a domain name. It looked like a pseudo name.
> I tried to retrieve the message. Now it's gone.
> Do messages fall off after being read?



shouldnt unless you delete them...it wont show "you have a new message" anymore...but you should still be able to go back into "ads youve placed" and click the number in the message column.


----------



## TUGBrian

pammex said:


> Thanks Brian this is a great offer for all us Tuggers!!!  I am going to try to place a for rent ad in very near future.  You may have created a gold mine!  Best Wishes!



tis our hope!


----------



## TUGBrian

was MIA all day yesterday and came back to quite a few pending ads!

sorry about the delay...they are all now posted.

nearly 600 ads now!


----------



## TUGBrian

650 and counting....impressive!


----------



## Fredm

When posting new for sale ad, Season drop down menu has
WHITE/YELLOW/SILVER
BLUE/GREEN/GOLD

SILVER and GOLD should be swapped, yes?


----------



## TUGBrian

Ill see what we can do about that fred...thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian

700+ and still going!


----------



## TUGBrian

Tip for you norton users....thanks to one of our TUG members (ruthm) for figuring this out on her own!

If any of you use Norton 360...you likely wont see many of the links due to them containing the word "ads"

you can eliminate this issue by performing the following steps!

1. Go to Norton 360 “tasks and settings” (It may be the same choice on lesser Norton products) 

2. Click  on  “add on pack” 

3. Click on “anti spam” or “ad blocking” 

4. On the left hand side, bottom choice, click on “General” under “ad blocking” 

5. click on “advanced” 

6. click on “add site” (even though it appears that you are going to block this site) 

7. type in the web sites (three separate entries) which you gave me (tug2.net; tug2.com; and tugbbs.com) 

8. click on ok 

9. Now you have a choice of “permit” or “block” ; of course the choice is “permit” 

10. Repeat steps six through nine for each of the websites 

11. Save your work and close down Norton 

12. Restart your computer and Go back to the original e-mail and the links will now be displayed. 

13. Save them in your “favorites” or “bookmark”


----------



## TUGBrian

Work in progress...not complete yet...feedback is welcome...but this will become the new Timeshare Marketplace homepage once complete.

http://tug2.com/ads

contains all the "quick link" searches for areas and such like the legacy ad program does!


----------



## TUGBrian

800 and counting!


----------



## TUGBrian

850 and going!

the individual TUG member who posts the 1000th ad in the new system (be it for sale, rent or exchange) will get a 6 month complimentary membership extension!


----------



## copperpenny22

I want to list a floating week for sale or rent; but all I get is the week's calendar page.  How do I list a floating week for sale or rent?

This is a great service you are providing--I have already listed several individually owned weeks for sale/rent!

Thank you!


Penny


----------



## TUGBrian

Penny,

Floating week is an option when you select a for sale ad.

you have to click the radio button to select you are posting a floating week and of course have to pick the year in which the float begins (ie 2008/2009)

the next page asks you to select the START week of your floating interval.  ie week 40.

after selecting that the next page asks you for the LAST week of your float interval...ie week 52 for example.

hope this clears it up for you!


----------



## copperpenny22

Brian:

  I figured it out!  And already have the listing done.    Also, am working on a possible exchange from the new listing! :whoopie: 

Thanks,
Penny


----------



## TUGBrian

some of you may find issues navigating to my current links...that is due to the fact we had so many complaints about being unable to see links etc due to virus/spam/internet security products blocking links containing the word ads....we've renamed the entire system and all pages and sublinks etc from "ads" to "timesharemarketplace"

so ill have to go in and manually change all my pages/posts pointing to /Ads  to /TimeshareMarketplace

this will take me a bit of time however...please bear with me.

*THIS IS NOW THE NEW OFFICIAL TUG TIMESHARE MARKETPLACE HOMEPAGE!*

http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace/​


----------



## TUGBrian

950 ads and counting....individual member who posts the 1000th ad gets a free membership extension!


----------



## TUGBrian

winner!  we have our 1000th posted classified ad!  (in 3 weeks!)

http://tug2.com/TimeshareMarketplac...tingGUID=1621AC78-8AB8-4A07-A533-0BA3BB2AFF51

member will get a 6month membership extension!


----------



## falmouth3

It goes to show you that Tuggers are value oriented.  Nothing is a better value than FREE!  Thanks for giving us this gift.   

Sue


----------



## copperpenny22

Brian:

Have I found a glitch?  I received a message today indicating that I have a PM from a member in response to my wish ad.  But I cannot access the message from the link. It takes me to the marketplace home page, but when I hit the "new message" button the first time, I got an error message.  Then the button disappeared when I tried it again.

Penny


----------



## copperpenny22

Okay, I found the message by going to my "wish" ad.  What happened to the "new message" button?  Does it disappear after the first try?

Penny


----------



## TUGBrian

the "new message" line should disappear after you have clicked through to your ads and viewed the message yes...it will only appear after you recieve a new unread message for your ad.

the error might likely have been us working on the issue...if you want to find your ad and send yourself a test message to make it reappear...that would be fine.  let me know!


----------



## somerville

*Where is my message?*

I got an e-mail that someone is inquiring about a rental ad, but there is nothing in my BBS private message box.   I found some link to an ad message on another page, but when I clicked on it, all I got was a blank page with a heading that said GeneralServerError.  Where is the message?


----------



## TUGBrian

the BBS has nothign to do with the ad system.

to read your messages you again should log into the members only section of tug

http://tug2.com/tugmembers

then after logging in you will see a message that says "You have X new messages about your ads"

you can either click the note itself...or click the "ads youve placed" link under the classified ad or wish ad column (depending on which message you recieved)

it will show you all your ads...and respective messages for each ad.


or you can click this link if you are logged in

http://tug2.com/TimeshareMarketplace/ClassifiedMemberHome.aspx


----------



## Fredm

*No message, again.*

Received an email that I had a message re: a wish posting.
Signed in, but no message.

I could, however, view existing messages from my other postings.


----------



## TUGBrian

I believe one of our developers was doing some tests last night...if by chance the email was from hotmail....that was likely it.


----------



## urban5

*Wish Ads Placed & old Password cookie*

Brian I placed a wish to rent ad (Mexico) that I now want to delete, but the link for "wish ads you placed" does not take me to my ad, just a blank title page for a wish ad.  I am logged in.

Second item is when I log into the Market place and I type in my user name it automatically places a three digit password, like the old "tug" password, and if I click on it it says invalid password, then put current password and it works fine.   Is there a cookie somewhere that is remembering the old password?

Thanks  Bob


----------



## TUGBrian

urban5 said:


> Brian I placed a wish to rent ad (Mexico) that I now want to delete, but the link for "wish ads you placed" does not take me to my ad, just a blank title page for a wish ad.  I am logged in.



you sure you are clicking on ads youve placed in the wish section vs the regular classified ads?  I show your wish ad posted fine?



> Second item is when I log into the Market place and I type in my user name it automatically places a three digit password, like the old "tug" password, and if I click on it it says invalid password, then put current password and it works fine.   Is there a cookie somewhere that is remembering the old password?
> 
> Thanks  Bob




that is your own web browser doing that...not the tug site.  you should be able to clear your saved passwords via your browser options (careful not to delete them all)


----------



## TUGBrian

scratch that first one...

Now have a confirmed glitch...some changes we uploaded tonight have caused the "ads youve placed" screens to not display ads for some members.

Your ads are not gone...nor are they taken offline from public view...they are all still there...just that section is not displaying them.

Please be patient while we sort out what may have caused this.


----------



## TUGBrian

this issue should now be fixed...please send an email to tug@tug2.net if you are unable to view your ads/messages in the "ads youve placed" section

thank you..and sorry for the inconvenience last night!


----------



## TUGBrian

over 1300 ads posted...and I havent even sent an email out to the bulk of the TUG membership notifying them of the program yet!

most impressive!


----------



## DavidnRobin

Brian -  I just [looked at the new rental  page] and I noticed that the [Westin St. John] resort is listed as:
Virgin Grand Villas (aka Westin Vacation Club-St. John)

This resort is not known (commonly) as this anymore - so it is somewhat confusing.  Is it possible to change to "Westin St John"?


----------



## TUGBrian

this came up before...the best way to handle this (and itll change on your ad automatically) is to contact the review manager for that resort.

simply log into the ratings/reviews...find the resort itself and go to the review page.  Click the "contact this review manager" button on the left side below the picture and notify him/her about the name change etc.

they can make the change in the next update cycle and your ad title will change automatically as its pulled from the database itself!


----------



## DavidnRobin

Thanks if I get the energy - I will attempt.

This 'appearance of a sale/rent/exchange' rule is inane (IMO)- when many other links to sales/rents that are not in the first person are okay(?) - makes no sense.  I have had many people ask me directly for an exchange of our (cannot mention...) villa - should I just start send out PM to those that have the unit type - or others that use the LMR board for thier own rental business, but a single exchange request is forbidden.  I do not know why I even bother....


----------



## DeniseM

Hi David - if you go back to the main page for the reviews you will see a link to the moderator for that area and that's who would make the change. http://tug2.com/RnR/Reviews.aspx

Right under Caribbean, click on *contact area rep*


----------



## TUGBrian

I dont understand your comment?  it doesnt appear that it has anything to do with the new classified ad system?


----------



## DeniseM

TUGBrian said:


> I dont understand your comment?  it doesnt appear that it has anything to do with the new classified ad system?



Brian - I just sent you a pm.


----------



## TUGBrian

ah...moderators just enforce the rules.  sadly if people did not exploit the site in ways that do violate the no advertising rule (note I dont believe it was your intention..just making a point)...then the rules wouldnt have to be in place to begin with.

sadly they must apply for all vs being selective...you wouldnt believe the sort of emails we get when people complain about how they feel they were treated unfairly because "this person got away with it".

sorry.


----------



## TUGBrian

ok...as of today July 1, 2008 the legacy ad system will no longer allow new ads to be posted or existing ads to be renewed!

All new ads (or expiring old ads in the legacy system) will need to be placed in the new Timeshare Marketplace.

http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace

Hopefully it wont be much longer before all links will point to the Timeshare Marketplace to avoid confusion between the different ad systems.


----------



## TUGBrian

1400+ and counting...free ads are indeed quite popular!


----------



## midesuda

I am tryingto list a time share for sale - not having any luck signing in.  Any suggestions


----------



## Shark Gal

*Is this New Marketplace a Scam*

I posted an ad on this new "free" classified marketplace, then got one message and now my ad shows "sold".  Smells like a scam to gain information on who wants to sell then locking out their competition.  A good explanation might help restore my trust with this board's services.


----------



## TUGBrian

as I have also replied to your email...the ONLY way an ad is listed as complete is if you click "mark as sold". Ads arent marked as complete merely because someone sends a message about the ad.

I have republished your ad as its clear you certainly didnt mean to mark it as sold.

Thanks for the kind words here and in the email...we appreciate you not trusting us and such given all the hard work we put into this new program that was given to you for free.


----------



## TUGBrian

midesuda said:


> I am tryingto list a time share for sale - not having any luck signing in.  Any suggestions



please send me an email to TUG@TUG2.NET with a bit more details as to the problems you are having and I will gladly help you.


----------



## TUGBrian

busy people tonight...1500+ ads now!


----------



## TUGBrian

this is going along fabulously....nearly 1700 ads posted...an impressive number of completed ads as well...curious to see how it looks after the first "quarter" of ads concludes.


----------



## Andar

Would it be possible to sort resorts by state?


----------



## TUGBrian

of course!

you simply selection the "resort area" as applicable....then the "group" option will let you select the individual US state you wish.

ie resort area = usa northeast

group = new york, etc etc

florida and hawaii have their own resort areas...but everything other us state is a "group" within a resort area.


----------



## TUGBrian

shot right through 1800 ads....busy day!  still have a ways to go to eclipse the old ad system at 3000+ ads....but we seem to average more than 100 a day!


----------



## TUGBrian

Hurray...at 2000+ ads as of today.

and with the expiration of the older ads in the legacy system...the new Timeshare Marketplace has now eclipsed the legacy system in total current ads!

I believe the legacy system at its peak had approx 4000 ads (and averaged a bit over 3000 at any given time)....so ill be extremely excited when we pass that mark hopefully next month!

I still havent even notified all TUG members via email yet! =)


----------



## taffy19

*Redweek*, watch out!  This is great as I like more competition as it will keep our prices down.     I know this is free for now for TUG members and I sure appreciate it, Brian.


----------



## TUGBrian

as far as individuals go....I have zero intentions of charging for ads in the future.

brokers etc will resume paying for bulk classified ads in the future however.


----------



## mamiecarter

*They are free, I just got an Email but I dont see many of them*

Why so few? I thought I was going to see a lot more adds now that they are free but I see a lot less than when they cost $.


----------



## TUGBrian

guess I dont follow...what is "alot" for you?

There are now more ads in the new system than were in the old (over 2100 of them).


new system has only been in place for just over a month...and 75% of TUG members dont even know about it yet.


----------



## TUGBrian

New feature announcement for the timeshare marketplace!

(ill make a separate thread for more exposure)

We have now added a bit to the exchange section that allows you to input what are you are looking for in an exchange with another member!

this of course will be followed up with behind the scenes functionality that eventually will automatically notify you of matches when they exist! 

but for now will serve as a better way to input "what you want" for your exchange.

please try this out and provide any feedback you have!  for those of you with existing exchange ads...you can utilize this feature by going to edit your ad from the timeshare marketplace....and selecting "edit" from the "Exchange For" field within your ad (it should be empty for everyone with an existing exchange ad.

please provide any feedback on usability or difficulty with it so we can make it as easy and user friendly as possible!


----------



## amiellen

*listing exchange offers*

hi - I just joined tug, mainly because I want to search for a desired exchange. I own worldmark and when I tried to list an exchange week offer, I found your site limited what I could offer to one particular resort. I would like to list my offer of ANY worldmark (I can book at over 65 resorts-they can choose which one) week for my desired exchange - like redweek's wish list. 

is that possible?

thanks, ami


----------



## TUGBrian

I answered this in email...but no its not possible to automatically do what you wish.  you would need to submit that as an "other" ad...or individual resorts.  I am sorry.


----------



## TUGBrian

passed through 3000 ads....as well as over 100 completed ads!  not bad for just under a month of "live" use!


----------



## Amy

*Suggestions/Issues*

Brian,

First, I just encountered an odd problem while browsing.  I was in the Orlando section and sorted the resorts by name -- first in A-Z, then Z-A, then when I tried to resort back to A-Z it did not work.  I clicked and clicked and it remained Z-A.  I went to another geographic section and noticed the default is now Z-A.  I clicked on to try sorting but it was stuck on Z-A.  I haven't tried closing out the browser but I wanted to bring this to your attention.  I use Mozilla.

Second, please reconsider how some of the current Points system resort names are listed.  For something like RCI maybe folks don't care and all RCI points are treated equal so only price makes difference.  (I'm guessing as I don't own such points).  But when it comes to a system like Disney, for example, the resort matters *a great deal*, either because of the home resort advantage or because assessment about the asking price depends heavily on the resort (e.g., Vero Beach can go for around $60 a point but Beach Club can go for around $90 a point).  I just went shopping for DVC ads and looked at the seemingly endless entries of just "Disney - [point#]".  I clicked through to a couple of listings to find out what resort was for sale but then stopped.  It is too much!  At other online sites I can always see the particular DVC resort before I click onto the details page.  This would not be a big deal if TUG only had a couple of DVC ads but I just counted *252* listings for "Disney".    As interested as I am in checking out some more ads, I'm stopping because it is too time consuming to go through hundreds of listings to look for one or two particular DVC resorts.  Please consider changing the Disney entries to the following:

Disney-AKL
Disney-BCV
Disney-BWV
Disney-OKW
Disney-VB
Disney-VWL
Disney-SSR

[Edited to add:  I just noticed on the Placing your ad page you use "Program Name" for the resort/system, so breaking down the Disney resorts doesn't seem to fit that title.  Maybe add another fill in the blank space under the Program Name for "Resort Name (Optional)" and have that information show up in the same "Resort" column on the results page right after the Program Name? ]

Thank you!

Amy


----------



## DG001

Hi Brian,

I was trying to find a spot in the new marketplace where owners can advertise what referral bonuses their resorts are offering (i.e. go for a 90 min tour and I get $50 off my maintenance fee, and you can stay 5 days for $100) - is that gone, or can I just not see it?

Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian

Amy said:


> Brian,
> 
> First, I just encountered an odd problem while browsing.  I was in the Orlando section and sorted the resorts by name -- first in A-Z, then Z-A, then when I tried to resort back to A-Z it did not work.  I clicked and clicked and it remained Z-A.  I went to another geographic section and noticed the default is now Z-A.  I clicked on to try sorting but it was stuck on Z-A.  I haven't tried closing out the browser but I wanted to bring this to your attention.  I use Mozilla.
> 
> Second, please reconsider how some of the current Points system resort names are listed.  For something like RCI maybe folks don't care and all RCI points are treated equal so only price makes difference.  (I'm guessing as I don't own such points).  But when it comes to a system like Disney, for example, the resort matters *a great deal*, either because of the home resort advantage or because assessment about the asking price depends heavily on the resort (e.g., Vero Beach can go for around $60 a point but Beach Club can go for around $90 a point).  I just went shopping for DVC ads and looked at the seemingly endless entries of just "Disney - [point#]".  I clicked through to a couple of listings to find out what resort was for sale but then stopped.  It is too much!  At other online sites I can always see the particular DVC resort before I click onto the details page.  This would not be a big deal if TUG only had a couple of DVC ads but I just counted *252* listings for "Disney".    As interested as I am in checking out some more ads, I'm stopping because it is too time consuming to go through hundreds of listings to look for one or two particular DVC resorts.  Please consider changing the Disney entries to the following:
> 
> Disney-AKL
> Disney-BCV
> Disney-BWV
> Disney-OKW
> Disney-VB
> Disney-VWL
> Disney-SSR
> 
> [Edited to add:  I just noticed on the Placing your ad page you use "Program Name" for the resort/system, so breaking down the Disney resorts doesn't seem to fit that title.  Maybe add another fill in the blank space under the Program Name for "Resort Name (Optional)" and have that information show up in the same "Resort" column on the results page right after the Program Name? ]
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Amy



IMO we discussed this...and i believe its the same person who has the bulk of those dvc ads.

I expressed the need to put them in as regular "disney vacation club - disney resort" floating week ads...vs point...or even both.

however im not quite sure we can add each and every disney resort code to the list of individual point systems.

I really would prefer the ads be submitted for that disney resort...and you can simply put the "number of points" in the description?

or am i way off there?

Ill look into the A-Z sorting thing...i cant reproduce it here.

if you close your browser and go back in does it remain?


----------



## TUGBrian

DG001 said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> I was trying to find a spot in the new marketplace where owners can advertise what referral bonuses their resorts are offering (i.e. go for a 90 min tour and I get $50 off my maintenance fee, and you can stay 5 days for $100) - is that gone, or can I just not see it?
> 
> Thanks!



thats not part of the marketplace...i think you are referring to the member promo page?

http://www.tug2.net/ads/mpromo.shtml


----------



## Amy

TUGBrian said:


> IMO we discussed this...and i believe its the same person who has the bulk of those dvc ads.



I'm sorry I didn't read through this entire thread so I didn't realize this has b been discussed!  



> I expressed the need to put them in as regular "disney vacation club - disney resort" floating week ads...vs point...or even both.
> 
> however im not quite sure we can add each and every disney resort code to the list of individual point systems.
> 
> I really would prefer the ads be submitted for that disney resort...and you can simply put the "number of points" in the description?


I like that!  Yes, having an ad submitted for a particular Disney resort would be great.  As it is right now at lease one interested shopper (me) would not bother clicking through all the Disney listings to figure out which ones are selling points at which resort.  So, is that hard to set up?  



> Ill look into the A-Z sorting thing...i cant reproduce it here.
> 
> if you close your browser and go back in does it remain?


Let me try to do that right now; I've had the browser open on this computer all day.

Edited to add:  I closed the browser and went back to browse.  I picked Orlando area, clicked on the "Resort" sort and got the A-Z results.  Clicked on it again and got the Z-A results.  Then clicked on the "Resort" heading again -- but nope, it didn't return to A-Z again; the sort remained with Z-A.  I clicked on it again to try to get the A-Z sort but it stayed Z-A.  I don't get it.


----------



## TUGBrian

Amy said:


> I'm sorry I didn't read through this entire thread so I didn't realize this has b been discussed!



sorry..i meant i had discussed it with the poster...and it would appear they chose to continue submitting ads the other way.



> I like that!  Yes, having an ad submitted for a particular Disney resort would be great.  As it is right now at lease one interested shopper (me) would not bother clicking through all the Disney listings to figure out which ones are selling points at which resort.  So, is that hard to set up?



its already setup...it just requires the person submitting the ad to submit it as a regular floating week instead of a points ad.


Let me try to do that right now; I've had the browser open on this computer all day.



> Edited to add:  I closed the browser and went back to browse.  I picked Orlando area, clicked on the "Resort" sort and got the A-Z results.  Clicked on it again and got the Z-A results.  Then clicked on the "Resort" heading again -- but nope, it didn't return to A-Z again; the sort remained with Z-A.  I clicked on it again to try to get the A-Z sort but it stayed Z-A.  I don't get it.



ill have to look into this further.


----------



## TUGBrian

reflections on 1 full month of this being live as the primary tug ad program.

3300 ads posted...nearly 150 ads completed!

dozens and dozens of minor changes and tweaks provided by member feedback over the course of the month...and certainly not done.  we will always continue to listen to feedback and make changes as appropriate to make this the best performing classified ad site we can!

I am tremendously pleased with the performance sofar...look forward to seeing what happens in month 2!


----------



## Amy

TUGBrian said:


> its already setup...it just requires the person submitting the ad to submit it as a regular floating week instead of a points ad.



I would like to submit a DVC ad and I tried to do it via the regular floating week section as you suggested, but it doesn't work well for two reasons.  First, I am forced to designate specific starting and ending weeks with months and dates, rather than just week numbers.  By that I mean instead of just picking weeks 1-52 for floating year round, I have to pick the first week in January 2008 and last week in December 2008.  This is okay insofar as what the buyer sees is weeks 1-52, and the points can be used for reservations year round, but it does not accurately reflect the fact that the points anniversary date or "use year" is October of 2008, for example.  I do not want to start with the first week in October 2008 and end with September 2009 because that could also be confusing to the buyer; the fact is the points can be used for reservations now.   I realize you can't change the system for one person, but if you ever reconsider the design, it would be great if one could just pick weeks by number 1-52 without reference to specific dates on the calendar, and have another field for the starting year for sale, e.g., 2008, 2009, etc.

Second, I'm forced to pick a check-in start date that is specific.  I cannot just skip over this step.  But the choices do not include starting on any day of the week; DVC is not limited to Fri., Sat or Sun start dates.  

Now I thought about submitting an ad under the "Other" category (the page that tells me to pick fixed, floating or points).  But I cannot tell where that ad would go?  Would it still go under the Orlando area?  

Finally, it looks like the system is set up for points contracts to be listed under "points".  But (I realize I'm repeating myself here), I don't want the title field to just say "Disney."  My ad would be lost among the hundreds of existing "Disney" ads.  I can't imagine many buyers (if any) who would be willing to click through all of those "Disney" listings to find out which ones are specifically for Wilderness Lodge, for example (since I'm not willing to do so).  Is it possible to include a "fill in the blank" box for the ad placer for additional text that would go into the title after a blank space?  For example, I could add Wilderness Lodge in the blank box and on the results page it would read "Disney Wilderness Lodge" or "Disney - Wilderness Lodge" in the title field.  This would work for other points contracts that are tied to a specific resort such as Hyatt and Starwood.

Finally, a side note: It would be great if we can click out of the "placing ad" sections to the TUG home page or other TUG pages.  Right now if I'm in the middle of the ad creation steps the only way I can get back is to keep clicking back, use the back on my browser, or type in the tug address directly on my browser; there is no link anywhere to get back to TUG's other sections.   It would be great if I could still see the "heading menu bars" that I usually see when I'm on other TUG pages.

Sorry for the troubles.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## TUGBrian

Amy said:


> I would like to submit a DVC ad and I tried to do it via the regular floating week section as you suggested, but it doesn't work well for two reasons.  First, I am forced to designate specific starting and ending weeks with months and dates, rather than just week numbers.  By that I mean instead of just picking weeks 1-52 for floating year round, I have to pick the first week in January 2008 and last week in December 2008.  This is okay insofar as what the buyer sees is weeks 1-52, and the points can be used for reservations year round, but it does not accurately reflect the fact that the points anniversary date or "use year" is October of 2008, for example.  I do not want to start with the first week in October 2008 and end with September 2009 because that could also be confusing to the buyer; the fact is the points can be used for reservations now.



so make two separate ads.  one through to october 2008...and then a new one from november 2008 to october 2009?



> I realize you can't change the system for one person, but if you ever reconsider the design, it would be great if one could just pick weeks by number 1-52 without reference to specific dates on the calendar, and have another field for the starting year for sale, e.g., 2008, 2009, etc.



in doing so...we would frustrate the other half of members who want the dates there etc.  unfortunately there is no way to make 100% of users happy regardless of the choices we make.  



> Second, I'm forced to pick a check-in start date that is specific.  I cannot just skip over this step.  But the choices do not include starting on any day of the week; DVC is not limited to Fri., Sat or Sun start dates.



we are working to add other start dates on the ads.



> Now I thought about submitting an ad under the "Other" category (the page that tells me to pick fixed, floating or points).  But I cannot tell where that ad would go?  Would it still go under the Orlando area?



other ads are not displayed like regular ads, and wont show up in regular searches for location/week/etc.  they really were not intended for regular timeshares.



> Finally, it looks like the system is set up for points contracts to be listed under "points".  But (I realize I'm repeating myself here), I don't want the title field to just say "Disney."  My ad would be lost among the hundreds of existing "Disney" ads.



Unfortuantely to submit a "points" ad is going to put it in the category with all other points ads.


I





> can't imagine many buyers (if any) who would be willing to click through all of those "Disney" listings to find out which ones are specifically for Wilderness Lodge, for example (since I'm not willing to do so).  Is it possible to include a "fill in the blank" box for the ad placer for additional text that would go into the title after a blank space?



not at the moment no, however maybe for disney we can add the additional resort names...ill think on this.

 For example, I could add Wilderness Lodge in the blank box and on the results page it would read "Disney Wilderness Lodge" or "Disney - Wilderness Lodge" in the title field.  This would work for other points contracts that are tied to a specific resort such as Hyatt and Starwood.



> Finally, a side note: It would be great if we can click out of the "placing ad" sections to the TUG home page or other TUG pages.  Right now if I'm in the middle of the ad creation steps the only way I can get back is to keep clicking back, use the back on my browser, or type in the tug address directly on my browser; there is no link anywhere to get back to TUG's other sections.



this is by design, any time you "start" an ad...one is created.  it is our hope that everyone would complete their ad vs going elsewhere in the middle of the system as it leaves the "ad" in an incomplete state that we have to go in and manually delete later.




> It would be great if I could still see the "heading menu bars" that I usually see when I'm on other TUG pages.



they are there within the ad program itself...just not during the ad creation screens for the above reason.



> Sorry for the troubles.  Thanks for your help.



no trouble at all...feedback is always welcome and warranted for us to try to make the site better!


----------



## Amy

Thank you for the super fast response!  Okay, I'll wait to place my ad until either additional check-in dates (days of the week) are available under the floating section or until something is added in the points section that would allow specific resort information to show up in the title.  As for the "other" section, it would be helpful to the general public for you to include a disclaimer by that area to explain that those listings do not show up in search results, it is not for regular timeshares, and providing an example of what would constitute "other", etc.


----------



## TUGBrian

a note is sent for every "other" ad posted about the limitations of the "other" ad type and recommendation to enter it as a regular fixed/floating week if possible!


----------



## TUGBrian

Moving into month 2 of the ad program and we are now at approx 4500 ads!

This is growing more rapidly than originally anticipated and I love it!


----------



## TUGBrian

nearly 5000 ads as of today!


----------



## Aussiedog

If this has been discussed elsewhere please move or just delete this post.

As results come in it will be intersting to see where the real value of the classifieds marketplace is.  In my case, I just sold my second TS via this site, so I am 2 for 2, but no real bites on the rentals.  It may be that the people most likely to use this site are current owners who are looking to add or sell from their portfolios and don't have as much of a need for a rental.

Ann


----------



## TUGBrian

Amy said:


> Brian,
> 
> First, I just encountered an odd problem while browsing.  I was in the Orlando section and sorted the resorts by name -- first in A-Z, then Z-A, then when I tried to resort back to A-Z it did not work.  I clicked and clicked and it remained Z-A.  I went to another geographic section and noticed the default is now Z-A.  I clicked on to try sorting but it was stuck on Z-A.  I haven't tried closing out the browser but I wanted to bring this to your attention.  I use Mozilla.
> 
> Second, please reconsider how some of the current Points system resort names are listed.  For something like RCI maybe folks don't care and all RCI points are treated equal so only price makes difference.  (I'm guessing as I don't own such points).  But when it comes to a system like Disney, for example, the resort matters *a great deal*, either because of the home resort advantage or because assessment about the asking price depends heavily on the resort (e.g., Vero Beach can go for around $60 a point but Beach Club can go for around $90 a point).  I just went shopping for DVC ads and looked at the seemingly endless entries of just "Disney - [point#]".  I clicked through to a couple of listings to find out what resort was for sale but then stopped.  It is too much!  At other online sites I can always see the particular DVC resort before I click onto the details page.  This would not be a big deal if TUG only had a couple of DVC ads but I just counted *252* listings for "Disney".    As interested as I am in checking out some more ads, I'm stopping because it is too time consuming to go through hundreds of listings to look for one or two particular DVC resorts.  Please consider changing the Disney entries to the following:
> 
> Disney-AKL
> Disney-BCV
> Disney-BWV
> Disney-OKW
> Disney-VB
> Disney-VWL
> Disney-SSR
> 
> [Edited to add:  I just noticed on the Placing your ad page you use "Program Name" for the resort/system, so breaking down the Disney resorts doesn't seem to fit that title.  Maybe add another fill in the blank space under the Program Name for "Resort Name (Optional)" and have that information show up in the same "Resort" column on the results page right after the Program Name? ]
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Amy




Disney points now have the option to choose the home resort to for the title of the ad.

should be able to go back in and edit your ads to reflect the approprate disney home resort now.


----------



## TUGBrian

didnt even notice crossing over the 5000 mark...was going to make a big deal out of it but work got in the way!

perhaps at 10k!  =)


----------



## jtridle

*Can't list a rental*

I've emailed to, I guess, the administrator and noted my problem but then realized that it is preferred to go on here and ask questions so i'm doing so.  I tried to list a rental and can't figure out how to do it.  I clicked on placing a  rental ad and it doesn't give me a series of boxes like I would think it would, which would correspond to the columns that I see for the other rental ads, resort, week, bedrooms, baths, etc.  All I got was a box to type in a description of the rental.   I just can't be in the right area i wouldn't think to list the description of this resort cause you can't turn a description into a series of columns.  Yet I know I clicked on rentals, not sales or anything else.  There was nowhere to put the price or anything.  What am i doing wrong.

Though they sent me an email message, saying I had a new classified message and I went there, it was confusing and definitely my ad wasn't right, it wasn't really listed, and in the end I hit the delete button.  I want to start all over again but dont' know how.  Can somebody confirm that if I was doing it right I would see specific questions tht would be asking me price, name or resort, how many baths, bedrooms, etc. cause I'm sure not seeing it.  Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian

not sure where someone mentioned its preferred to post here for specific questions...as its always easier and faster to send a note to tug@tug2.net with specific questions.

but to answer you.  from your description it appears you submitted an "other" ad type.

These were not intended for regular timeshares.  You had to forgo selecting a Fixed or floating week to select an "other" ad type, as it is not the default option.

If you wish to submit all the fields like the other ads displayed have, you must submit your ad as a fixed or floating rental.

If you did indeed submit an "other" ad you would have likely recieved a message from tug@tug2.net that mentioned what I just typed above.


----------



## TUGBrian

here is a screenshot of the ad type selection screen.


----------



## TUGBrian

ok threw this together quickly.

Step by step instructions and screenshots on how to place a Timeshare Marketplace Ad!

http://tug2.net/timesharemarketplace/TimeshareMarketplaceInstructions.html


----------



## jtridle

*Now able to post.*

Thank you Brian.  You were correct that I had chosen "other" week cause I didn't understand how floating or fixed terminology applied to a rental.  I've now submitted the ad and had no problem understanding the form after choosing "floating".


----------



## TUGBrian

glad you are all sorted out!


----------



## davidvel

In the EXCHANGE ads, is there a way to search for what they are willing to exchange for, so you don't have to click on every ad?


----------



## TUGBrian

once the final phase of the exchange system is complete, you will be notified when there is a match in the system for what you are offering...and what you are looking for...as well as vice versa.  this is the biggest project we are working on at the moment!


Ie when you put in an exchange for "disney old key west" and you are looking for "grand mayan"...

anyone with a grand mayan exchange ad whos looking for OKW...will be notified...as well as you will be notified that there is a match.

on top of that...you will also be notified of anyone with a "grand mayan" exchange that may or may not be looking for DOKW....we will consider this a "partial" match..but still tell you anyway etc.

however there is not currently a search option to find what someone is looking FOR...might not be a bad idea though.


----------



## TUGBrian

ill see if we can add the "interested in trading for" items in the exchange results display grid.


----------



## davidvel

Thanks Brian-

Sounds like you're working on this and more. Listing that in the grid would be great (also a nudge for people to put this info in that part of the ad, as opposed to the body)


----------



## TUGBrian

its now a requirement to put the "what you want to trade for" as a separate part of the exchange ad.

that part is required if you want to "auto matching" functionality to work for you =)


----------



## radmoo

*Thanks*

I was able to rent my Canyon Villa Studio within couple weeks of posting ad!
so happy I found this site and that you added this feature


----------



## TUGBrian

Why thank you for the compliment!  We are glad to have you as a member!


----------



## TUGBrian

as of this morning 9/8/08... roughly 70 days after going live, the counts are

6000+ ads

3000+ messages sent to ad posters.

350+ completed listings

thats not bad at all...for a free service =)


----------



## TUGBrian

6000+ ads now...still going strong!

Would like to announce that as of 10/1/2008, brokers (and members posting more than 30 ads) will be charged the bulk classified ad rate of $3 per ad for any new ad posted or renewed.

Regular members are still welcome to post as many ads as they wish at zero charge to them!


----------



## fww

TUGBrian said:


> Ok folks...its been a long time coming but we have now arrived!
> 
> Now available for public use is the latest and greatest Timeshare Classified ad program provided to you FREE by TUG!
> 
> First and foremost to use this new program to post for sale, for rent or for exchange ads, YOU MUST BE A TUG MEMBER TO POST ADS!  If you arent one you can join instantly here: http://tug2.com/jointug
> 
> you do not however have to be a TUG member to search the ads...as they will be open to the public as will the robust search tool!
> 
> 
> *THIS IS NOW THE NEW OFFICIAL TUG TIMESHARE MARKETPLACE HOMEPAGE!*
> 
> http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace/​
> 
> this is open to the public and will be available for any and all to use to greatly improve the ability to find a timeshare you want for sale, for rent or for exchange!
> 
> 
> *ALL ADS IN THE MARKETPLACE ARE 100% FREE, POST AS MANY AS YOU LIKE! * (there will eventually be a limit of 30 ads per year per member...but post away for now!)
> 
> post for sale ads, post for rent ads, post for exchange ads, post want to buy/want to rent ads (now called buy and rent wish ads)...ZERO COST!
> 
> please note the following things.
> 
> 1. we designed this ad program with the main focus of removing your email address from internet view.  Anyone can still contact you directly through the ad and dont have to join TUG to do so...but there will be no more farming of email addresses from TUG ads!
> 
> 2. all ads are 100% free until further notice...so do not worry about paying a thign in this new ad program.  (ads will remain free for members, brokers will eventually pay a fee to post ads)
> 
> 3. the Existing TUG classified ad program will remain online until we have "stress tested" this new one and give it a clean bill of health.  Once that is done we will shut off the ability to post new ads in the old program and allow all existing ads to expire normally (everyone will get their 3months paid)
> 
> 4. Once we move to this program fulltime we will shut off the old classified ad program completely and this will become the TUG classified ad program (although I may still keep the bbs ads running...we can vote on it later)
> 
> 5. any and all questions about the ad program need to go to TUG@TUG2.NET or get posted here in this thread (preferrably).  The admins and moderators have zero ability to troubleshoot this new program so please do not ask them about it...I will take care of you =)
> 
> 6. any and all feedback is always welcome and could find its way into enhancements and future changes (there is at least one more phase to this ad program coming...and that will make even what we have now look like childs play).  Please either email me directly or post it here!
> 
> 7. New ads posted still require approval of course, so do not be discouraged if you dont see your ad instantly.  Ill be here most of the night babysitting though so it shouldnt take long
> 
> 8. Ads will still expire in 3 months...but can be renewed for free by you with a simple click of a mouse.  Your ad will always remain in your "my tug" screen until you delete it!  hopefully this will be a favorite of those of you yearly ad posters of the same resorts!
> 
> 
> I hope you all enjoy!



Thanks for the info.


----------



## TUGBrian

well over 7000 ads now....its is truly impressive!

Also in terms of "popularity", tug2.com is now averaging nearly 50,000 views a day!


----------



## Fredm

Brian,

I received the following boiler plate message today in four of my marketplace for sale listings.

"michael simmers
_[contact info. removed - so as not to give spammer free advertising-DeniseM Moderator]_
	T.W.G._ [contact info. removed] _Dear Sir/ Madam, My name is Michael Simmers. I was referred to you through your online advertisement. The reason I am contacting you is, I see that you are selling your timeshare and I was hoping that you would like to sell it at Auction! _[contact info. removed] _. VISIT OUR WEBSITE When I run a timeshare Auction, my clients have a very high sale ratio compared to the standard listing companies out there due to one thing, I really do try to sell their timeshare. People know that when they are selling at Auction others are seeking out a good price. This is the main reason for our success at selling timeshares. I've been in the timeshare business for over ten years and as a resale agent for the past 2 years, and since I started auctioning timeshare, I have never sold as many timeshare listings as quickly as I do now. What I am proposing to you, is that if you are interested in selling your timeshare and all other avenues have come up dead ends, allow me to run an Auction and sell it Fast. You set the reserve price, don't worry we will not give it away unless that is what you would like. We have the contacts to accept unwanted timeshares. If you are at all interested in selling your timeshare week or you have any questions, please send me an email or call so we could discuss in detail how we can help you sell your timeshare. Thank you, Michael Simmers _[contact info. removed]_ 2008/10/28	

DELETE


----------



## TUGBrian

yea...i got that report from a few people.  I sent him an email asking him to cease spamming the classifieds.


----------



## TUGBrian

ohyea...over 10,000 ads posted =)


----------



## mjalto

I'm doing some investigating before I list my timeshare for sale and was wondering if there is a place to see what sales have been sold and their info.  I'm trying to come up with a price and thought that would be helpful.

If it's already there I missed it.  Any way to see that information?


----------



## TUGBrian

indeed there is, but it wont be available until we release v2 of the new TUG Member only section.

it will maintain a sales history list of all of our classified ads on each of the resort review pages.

Id expect v2 to become public in the next month or so.


----------



## Makai Guy

Meanwhile, see the _How to Sell Your Timeshare_ 'sticky' post at the top of the Buying, Selling, Renting forum.  It includes some suggestions for getting help in estimating the value of your unit.


----------



## DeniseM

The completed auctions on ebay are sometimes helpful too, if you want to see the worst case scenario (lowest market price.)  But - I wouldn't sell on ebay for the same reason.

1. Register (if necessary) and log into ebay
2. Search the TS Listings for the resort by name 
3.  Click on COMPLETED LISTINGS on the left side of the screen and it will search again.

It's biggest weakness is that it doesn't go back very far.


----------



## TUGBrian

hopefully when v2 is released, more people will enter in completed sale information in the new database to create an incredibly vast and constantly updated price history for all resorts.


----------



## travelgurl4life

*hi there*

Wow! This is really a great site. Great job!


----------



## JMAESD84

TUGBrian said:


> 6000+ ads now...still going strong!
> 
> Would like to announce that as of 10/1/2008, brokers (and members posting more than 30 ads) will be charged the bulk classified ad rate of $3 per ad for any new ad posted or renewed.
> 
> Regular members are still welcome to post as many ads as they wish at zero charge to them!



Hi Brian,

As a regular member who recently crossed over the limit(without by the way having any way of knowing I had done so, unless I kept a private count of all ads placed or renewed) I'm perplexed at the lack of clearly stated guidelines.

I finally found this thread that announced the fee structure being introduced as of 10/1/2008.  Why is the invoice you sent me and much of the subsequent information regarding limits and payments different from what is stated in this thread?

The original invoice follows:

This is a monthly invoice for your classified ads posted in the Timeshare
Marketplace. As mentioned last month, all ads above the individual user
limit will be subject to the $3 per ad fee.

Last month your total Timeshare Marketplace ad count was: 19

This month your total Timeshare Marketplace ad count is: 35

This is 16 classified ads posted that are subject to the $3 ad fee for a
total due of $ 48

You can utilize any of our payment options to submit the payment for these
ads:

http://tug2.com/jointug/renew.aspx (this page is a summary of all TUG
payment options, both online and off)

PS. If you feel this number is in error, please contact us asap and we will
work with you to investigate!

Thank you!

I plan on continuing to use the marketplace in the future and will likely enter into the fee structure (so I'll be paying for the serivce above the free ad limit) but I would appreciate a clear set of guidlines and a way for the site to identify the annual usage level so that you know before placing or renewing an ad what the total ad count is, the fee and when the payment is due. 

A clear set of guidlines will also help other members who may find themselves using marketplace ads to a greater extent than normal membership fees provide for.

Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian

each member who approaches the limit is sent an email explaining the fees as they are applicable.

I appreciate you also mentioning that you werent charged for your ads over the limit (which is 25 now) as you chose to remove them instead of paying the $3 per ad fee even though they were public for a few weeks.

I have explained via email to you ad nausem back and forth in emails for the past few days in regards to the ad fees, I dont see why you chose to post this here?

As mentioned to you, this fee impacts less than 20 members TOTAL in the group.  I am working with each and every one of them to make this as easy as possible.  (and over 75% of those were previous ad brokers who paid $10 per ad in the old system and welcome the 70% discount)

The very first post in this thread which mentions ads being free for individuals has a note added back in october informing brokers that the $3 per ad fee is now applicable)

at the worst case, you could consider that every ad would cost you $3, however as we are so generous, we give you 25 for free.

Once eclipsing this limit, in the opinion of TUG, you are no longer an individual member trying to sell or rent your own personal timeshares, and are categorized as a broker.

you still get the ads for free, but those added or renewed on top of that are subject to the $3 per ad fee.

99.999% of members will never be bothered with this, hence the reason its not plastered everywhere.  I am willing to work with those it does impact (as I did with you, since you werent charged for your ads posted over the limit).  I would never expect someone to pay for something they were not aware of.


----------



## TUGBrian

if you would like to see how we came up with the number to determine the difference between an individual member and a "broker"  here is the poll

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70843


----------



## TUGBrian

and to reiterate.

If anyone is unaware of the charge, and feel it is unfair or not worth the service, they wont be forced to pay. (as was the case for you)

We dont work that way, never have...never will.


----------



## JMAESD84

Hi Brian,

I will confirm that you offered me the choice of removing the ads or paying for them.  I choose to remove the ads until I fully understood the marketplace rules, limits, and fees.  

It took me several attempts to get you to speicify the limit "which is now 25" that I exceeded and this has apparently been reduced from the "30" declared when the fee was announced on 10/1/08. According to the invoice my total ad count I went from 19 to 35 (I'm sure mostly from end of the year renewals) as I had only 16 ads when this dialog started.   The invoice sent wanted to charge me for all 16 ads "This is 16 classified ads posted that are subject to the $3 ad fee for a total due of $ 48".  So from my perspective we've gone from Unlimited Free => 30 Free ads => 25 Free ads in a matter of months, along with an invoice that didn't match any of these limits and wanted payment for 16 ads between #20 to #35 (I appreciate the option to delete the ads instead of paying).

I know that you are VERY WELL INTENDED, so don't misinterpet my desire for some clarity on the policies of the marketplace, as thinking you are doing me wrong.  You are doing great things here and I appreciate all your efforts.  Thank You!!

For those of us TUG members that might use 100 ads in a full year it is reasonable for us to want to know when that year begins and ends, a way of knowing the total count when placing or renewing ads, the fee structure and the amount due (if any) along with how to pay.

Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian

I certainly apologize for any confusion you had on my part, the emails (except yours for whatever reason) contained the "25 free" line...I dont know how its missing from yours, but it was not intended (its a form letter too)


----------



## TUGBrian

in lieu of this, I am going to have tim come up with a "current count" for members so you can see what your running number is.

it may take awahile to implement depending on how complicated it is.


----------



## brooklyn-joe

*Expired ads*

Brian, perhaps I'm missing something, but I was looking in the timeshare rentals, and noticed that some (maybe many) of them have expired.  For example, listings for 2008 weeks.  Are these deleted at some point, or is the intent to show some history of the rental amounts requested?

I think the Marketplace is a great step forward, and I appreciate your efforts in keeping it a user-friendly environment.  Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian

expired weeks should not show in the list (unless they expire this week...and if so those would be removed next week etc)

if you see examples where this is not the case, please email me the ad number to tug@tug2.net


----------



## TUGBrian

New Feature added today!

For Rent - Points!

This has been requested by numerous people, and we finally got it up and running today.  you are now able to submit points rentals (or call them leases if you want) in the Timeshare Marketplace now!


----------



## TUGBrian

any pages with the term "unlimited" ads should be changed, or added to include (for individuals) in the title.

please let me know if you find any where this is not hte case and I will be sure to update them.

also note, that every page talking about the marketplace...as well as the "ad agreement and warnings" page you have to read and click on before posting an ad also explains the broker limit.


----------



## JMAESD84

TUGBrian said:


> any pages with the term "unlimited" ads should be changed, or added to include (for individuals) in the title.



Please "unlimited free classifieds" should be replaced with "limited free classifieds" every place that it appears (including TUG advertisements in other publications and websites) because that is exactly what it is "limited". 

Advertising "unlimited free classifieds" and then charging TUG members who exceed a "limit" on the number of ads and then justifying it by labeling them "brokers" is bush league.

If Ford advertised unlimited free gas for as long as you owned a car purchased from Ford and provided you with a "free gas card" for your fill ups.  Wouldn't you feel mislead when the gas card no longer worked when you attempted your 26th fill-up and got the message please insert cash.   When you called to complain they told you that people that need more than 25 fill-ups are considered commercial drivers and not regular customers. 

"limited free classifieds" is still a nice member benefit.  

There is NO need for an intentionally misleading advertisement.


----------



## JMAESD84

calgarygary said:


> I believe a sticky thread to call out ads could be justified but holding TUG responsible for a misleading ad is not warranted.  We do not hold newspapers responsible for the content of their ads, why would we hold TUG accountable?



TUG prides itself on being better.  Truely existing for the benefit of timeshare owners.  Acting always in the best interests of timeshare owners.  Helping timeshare owners.

In the forums members offer sound advise to perform due diligence, buy resale, etc.  so that prospective purchasers can make a sound and informed purchase....avoiding the many operators in this industry who would act simply to separate the uninformed from their money while offering deals with little or no value.

So the question I raised contemplates if the expectations for the TUG Marketplace should also be higher.  A place where the seller is not out to take advantage of the uninformed buyer.   

Put another way, should an uninformed buyer be safer if they shop at the TUG Marketplace?  If we think so, what is being done to create this safer environment for resale purchases?


----------



## TUGBrian

JMAESD84 said:


> Please "unlimited free classifieds" should be replaced with "limited free classifieds" every place that it appears (including TUG advertisements in other publications and websites) because that is exactly what it is "limited".
> 
> Advertising "unlimited free classifieds" and then charging TUG members who exceed a "limit" on the number of ads and then justifying it by labeling them "brokers" is bush league.
> 
> If Ford advertised unlimited free gas for as long as you owned a car purchased from Ford and provided you with a "free gas card" for your fill ups.  Wouldn't you feel mislead when the gas card no longer worked when you attempted your 26th fill-up and got the message please insert cash.   When you called to complain they told you that people that need more than 25 fill-ups are considered commercial drivers and not regular customers.
> 
> "limited free classifieds" is still a nice member benefit.
> 
> There is NO need for an intentionally misleading advertisement.




in most cases its changed to simply "free"

and also in most cases, by that I mean 99.9999999% of TUG members posting ads...they never hit the limit anyway.

less than 25 TOTAL members posting ads, have eclipsed the 25 count.

when the marketplace first went live, it was unlimited for anyone (brokers too)...hence the term.

ive edited the pages, but obviously missed some since we began charging those posting more than 25 back in october.

there is nothing intentionally misleading about it.  If you are an individual member posting your timeshare for sale or for rent, you wont ever get charged for it while you have an active TUG membership.

This site exists for individual owners, and the items I develop for them to use are intended to enhance their already cheap membership at no additional cost to them.

For those that wish to take advantage of said free items and use "more than their fair share" they can help support the development and maint of the site.

you can also achieve more free ads by referring members, or writing reviews...thus making the number of free ads you can have completely unlimited given you put back into the site by donating your time to write reviews or tell others about TUG.

Heck you can have your membership for free FOREVER if you post enough reviews or refer enough people.

I am running out of ways to continue to give things away for free.  Every time I do there is always a small amount of people who feel its unfair in some way.


----------



## TUGBrian

JMAESD84 said:


> TUG prides itself on being better.  Truely existing for the benefit of timeshare owners.  Acting always in the best interests of timeshare owners.  Helping timeshare owners.
> 
> In the forums members offer sound advise to perform due diligence, buy resale, etc.  so that prospective purchasers can make a sound and informed purchase....avoiding the many operators in this industry who would act simply to separate the uninformed from their money while offering deals with little or no value.
> 
> So the question I raised contemplates if the expectations for the TUG Marketplace should also be higher.  A place where the seller is not out to take advantage of the uninformed buyer.
> 
> Put another way, should an uninformed buyer be safer if they shop at the TUG Marketplace?  If we think so, what is being done to create this safer environment for resale purchases?




how does a % of people posting overpriced ads somehow create an unsafe environment?


----------



## JMAESD84

TUGBrian said:


> and also in most cases, by that I mean 99.9999999% of TUG members posting ads...they never hit the limit anyway.
> 
> less than 25 TOTAL members posting ads, have eclipsed the 25 count.



For 99.9999999% of TUG members posting ads to never hit the limit, TUG would need 1 billion members posting ads for every single TUG member that does exceed the limit.  I'll venture a guess that TUG don't even have 10 thousand individual members that have posted ads in the new Marketplace.  

Is this a problem with math or honesty?

At the bottom of the page where TUG advises how to sell your timeshare, TUG still advertises JOIN TUG TODAY and post Unlimited Free Classified ads in the Timeshare Marketplace.

On Page 54 of the TimeSharing Today magazine, TUG is running an ad that states "unlimited free classifieds"

"limited free classifieds" is still a nice member benefit. 

There is NO need for an intentionally misleading advertisements.


----------



## TUGBrian

I suppose sarcasm is lost on some, surely you didnt take the .9999999999 seriously.  What on earth is your deal?  Is it your goal to simply argue?

My point was, that such a few number of people post more than 25 ads compared to the number of TUG members, its not even worth quibbling over.

I will continue to run TUG as a haven for timeshare owners to find out how to best use their timeshare, be it with the free sections of tug (of which there are many) or the paid members only sections.

If you feel you do not get enough for your money, despite the fact that we now offer so much more, for significantly less than we used to (prior to the marketplace, ads were $10 each)...then I will be more than happy to refund your membership fees.

other notes

1. on every page that advertises the marketplace, it also contains "click here for more info" where the user is taken to the marketplace description...there the notes for the ads and broker limits are listed.

2. I wasnt aware we were running any sort of ad in timesharing today magazine itself, and ive personally never seen one.  which month?

3. anyone who feels they were mislead by the advertising or are unhappy with the service or benefits they gained as a member, or simply joined to post more than 25 ads a year is GUARANTEED a complete and total refund.

If it were my intention to "mislead" people, there are a million other companies I could copy to lure unsupecting owners into paying the membership fee.  I dont work like that.

quite frankly, the pages are all individual and unique, and I update them when I can in my free time, whenever I update a page I am sure to update the marketplace notes as well.

We will just have to agree to disagree, I simply dont have the time or energy this weekend to continue to argue such a ridiculous point that really has nothing to do with the original topic of this post.

I also notice you didnt bother responding to the actual on topic question about how people posting unreasonable prices makes a website unsafe?


----------



## JMAESD84

TUGBrian said:


> If you are an individual member posting your timeshare for sale or for rent, you wont ever get charged for it while you have an active TUG membership.



Since TUG insists I'm a broker, you'll probably find this irrelevent.

I own many timeshares....like other TUG members perhaps too many.  Every single one that I own is titled in my name and my name alone, which I could prove with my MF statements.

If I choose to place an advertisement to sell each, to rent each and to direct exchange each, I would more than double the limit of 25 ads.  And that dosen't include any renewing of ads when they don't sell or rent or exchange before the ad expires.

Broker - a businessman who buys or sells for another in exchange for a commission.

Am I a broker?   Hmmm, only TUG thinks so.


----------



## TUGBrian

now it all makes sense!

after a bit of research, Id think it would be prudent for people to know that you are indeed one of the people who has posted more than 25 ads.

You and I also had a long discussion via email regarding the issue, so now it appears clear what your oringal goal was by tossing out the offtopic dig at "false advertising"

thats mighty nice of you.


----------



## TUGBrian

direct exchange ads and wish ads have no impact on your count only rentals and for sale ads,  since you were so quick to point out my inaccurate math, its only prudent to at least ensure you know what you are talking about before you throw out your own inaccurate statements. 

you posted 11 for sale ads, and 8 for rent ads, and renewed most of them.  This brought your ad count above the 25 limit.

You were sent an email informing you of the overages, and I gave you the option to remove some of your ads to come in under the limit, or you could pay for the ads over the limit.

You chose to remove some of your ads so you wouldnt have to pay the fee.  So to date, you have gotten more than 30 free ads, and it hasnt cost you a single dime since you are already a TUG member.

Im such a tyrant, just trying to milk all my members money by driving countless millions of unsuspecting owners to the site all of whom I KNOW will post more than 25 ads a year after completly ignoring the warnings and information telling them about the fees when posting more than 25 ads a year, and then im going to be sneaky and force them to pay for them!

you got me, the gig is up!  I knew I couldnt pull the wool over the eyes of tuggers!

Just goes to show you, despite the fact that I continue to give members so much more, for zero additional membership fees...you simply cant make everyone happy.


----------



## TUGBrian

and if you would like to know where the 25 limit came from

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70843

it was voted on by tuggers, I didnt just pull the number randomly out of a hat.


----------



## JMAESD84

TUGBrian said:


> I suppose sarcasm is lost on some, surely you didnt take the .9999999999 seriously.  What on earth is your deal?  Is it your goal to simply argue??




"Sarcasm" are you serious?  How would anyone consider that sarcasm when it is what you profess right on the page where you explain the Timeshare Marketplace.  Shall I quote.

"(please note that brokers, which are members posting or renewing more than 25 ads a year will be subject to a $3 per ad fee for each ad over the limit, since 99.9999% of our members will never reach this limit, you all can feel free to post away!)"



TUGBrian said:


> My point was, that such a few number of people post more than 25 ads compared to the number of TUG members, its not even worth quibbling over.



You sure seem to be doing a lot of quibbling.  Instead of admitting that it is "limited".



TUGBrian said:


> I will continue to run TUG as a haven for timeshare owners to find out how to best use their timeshare, be it with the free sections of tug (of which there are many) or the paid members only sections.
> 
> If you feel you do not get enough for your money, despite the fact that we now offer so much more, for significantly less than we used to (prior to the marketplace, ads were $10 each)...then I will be more than happy to refund your membership fees..



I feel that I'm getting my money's worth.  Thanks for asking.



TUGBrian said:


> We will just have to agree to disagree, I simply dont have the time or energy this weekend to continue to argue such a ridiculous point that really has nothing to do with the original topic of this post.?



I was commenting on the "inaccurate information" that the OP included in the title to this thread about timeshare advertisements.  I thought that "inaccurate information" within the advertisements for the TUG Marketplace was appropriate to this thread.



TUGBrian said:


> I also notice you didnt bother responding to the actual on topic question about how people posting unreasonable prices makes a website unsafe?



I'll get around to it.


----------



## TUGBrian

the OP had nothing to do with this topic and you know it.  

Fact is, you are upset you can no longer post ads in the marketplace without paying the $3 per ad fee because you have posted more ads than all but a dozen or so other TUG members TOTAL.

If you want to continue to post ads for free, refer some members or write some reviews.  Each of them will be credited towards any ad fees you may pile up.

However if you wish to continue to use more than your fair share of what we have spent so much time and effort to provide to TUGGERS without contributing back to the community either of those items, then you will need to pay the per ad fee.

If this isnt acceptable to you, then there is little more I can say.

Ive already pointed out why some pages say what they do, however...one page EVERY SINGLE PERSON must go to to post an ad, contains at the very top of that page, in BIG BOLD PRINT...the broker/individual limit explanation.

you also must click "i agree to these terms" on that page to continue and post your ad.

This was put in when we started charging for the ads, as it will take quite a bit of time for me to go update each and every page on TUG that mentions the unlimited term.


----------



## JMAESD84

TUGBrian said:


> Fact is, you are upset you can no longer post ads in the marketplace without paying the $3 per ad fee because you have posted more ads than all but a dozen or so other TUG members TOTAL..



This is simply not the case.  My first reaction was to withdraw the ads that exceeded the limit because I was surprised that there even was a limit.  I will gladly pay the $3 fee for each ad I post above the limit.  

The fact that TUG continues to advertise "unlimited free advertisments" and that you the TUG owner continues to make false statements about the subject is what is upsetting.  You are undermining the trustworthiness that TUG deserves, in my opinion.


----------



## TUGBrian

yes, I can see that in this argument, you have TUG's best interest as your top priority.

I have answered your question (now in two separate threads, the first one you made back in january), unless you have more to discuss on the original topic, ill close this thread.


----------



## TUGBrian

New Feature added

you will now see your current ad count listed at the top of the "edit your ads / view your messages" screen.  Hopefully this will avoid some confusion expressed by a few members in regards to their current ad counts!


----------



## timetotell

*Deleted - duplicate*

[Deleted - duplicate and off-topic. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## Fredm

*I can't be the only one*



Fredm said:


> When posting new for sale ad, Season drop down menu has
> WHITE/YELLOW/SILVER
> BLUE/GREEN/GOLD
> 
> SILVER and GOLD should be swapped, yes?



Posted this when the Marketplace was new.
Still not fixed.
I can't be the only one who has noticed it.

I work around it by emphasizing the season in the text, but it still creates confusion. Confusion aside, the ad is inaccurate. 

Please fix it.

Thanks!


----------



## Sandy VDH

How can we tell when our new allotment of ads will become available?  Is it based on our renewal date?

I too did not realize that Free Ads had a limit.  I put multiple ads up, more than I really needed to. One for rent, one for sale on the same place.  A few ads on many of the Wyndhams and HGVC I can usually rent.  Well I did this only to find out that there is a limit to the Free ads.  25 ads a year basically gives you 6 ads a quarter ONLY, but I chewed up 50% of my ads in the first week of posting ads alone.

So I have used up my 25  for the year and want to know when my ad bank will get filled up again.

Please advise.
Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian

the end of october will have the release of the new ad credit system (And everyone will get 25 more)


----------



## TUGBrian

Update Update - October update!

This is the 16th anniversary of TUG, and the 34th anniversary of me...so you all get 25 ad credits as promised!

we have just implemented the new ad credit system...a breakdown is as follows:

ok, here goes.

We have switched back to the ad credit system due sadly to confusion (mostly on our part) with members about what was free, and what wasnt free.

So now you will all get ad "credits" with your membership...currently you get 25 credits a year...period.

Each ad you post, or renew...just as in the legacy ad system will cost you 1 credit.  So with 25 credits, you can run 6 complete ads...all year long at zero cost to you as a TUG member.  (and still have one leftover)

once you eclipse this limit you will actually be prevented from posting any new For Rent or For Sale ads (or renewing existing ones) until new credits have been purchased...a link to the credit purchase screen will be provided within your screen once this happens.

Ad credits are $3 each,  (again, a huge reduction in the $10 per ad from the legacy ad system)

you can also exchange a standard review for 1 ad credit, or a resort review award for 2 ad credits, or a member referral for 3 ad credits should you so desire, simply email me at tug@tug2.net and ill take care of it for you.

That said, even after one full year of implementing the 25 ad limit, less than 100 members crossed this limit and the rest of you had no issues posting as many ads as you needed!

Please go test out the new feature and let me know if you have ANY issues posting ads!


----------



## Zac495

I just read this whole thread. Boy, Brian, you sure took a lot of heat for trying to do something so NICE. Thanks for all you do!!!!!


----------



## Sandy VDH

Thanks Brian

I was not trying to give you grief, but I didn't realize that it was free with a limit.  I guess I just missed the fine print.  

Live and learn, I know know the exact limits allows.  

Thanks very much for you hard work


----------



## JudyS

TUGBrian said:


> Update Update - October update!
> 
> This is the 16th anniversary of TUG, and the 34th anniversary of me...so you all get 25 ad credits as promised!..
> 
> So now you will all get ad "credits" with your membership...currently you get 25 credits a year...period.
> 
> ...


Brian, Happy Belated 34th Birthday!   (OK, *very* belated - I've been off TUG for quite a while.)

I just want to make sure I understand -- everyone was given a new allotment of 25 ad credits back in October.  Then, each person will get a new allotment of 25 ads whenever they renew their membership, whether that happens to be next week, next month, next August, or whenever.  Is this correct?  I'm assuming that "leftover" credits don't rollover -- everyone starts with exactly 25 credits when they renew, even if they didn't use up all of their previous credits.  Is that right?

Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian

well, we just added 25 to everyone in october, if you were set to renew in october you dont get 25 more.  you are basically prorated 2 ad credits a month if you renew between now and next october.

but yes, ad credits do rollover as long as your membership stays active.


----------



## JudyS

TUGBrian said:


> well, we just added 25 to everyone in october, if you were set to renew in october you dont get 25 more.  you are basically prorated 2 ad credits a month if you renew between now and next october.
> 
> but yes, ad credits do rollover as long as your membership stays active.


Thanks for the explanation, Brian!


----------



## TUGBrian

you are most welcome.


----------



## Bill4728

TUGBrian said:


> Update Update - October update!
> 
> This is the 16th anniversary of TUG, and the 34th anniversary of me...so you all get 25 ad credits as promised!
> 
> we have just implemented the new ad credit system...a breakdown is as follows:
> 
> ok, here goes.
> 
> We have switched back to the ad credit system due sadly to confusion (mostly on our part) with members about what was free, and what wasnt free.
> 
> So now you will all get ad "credits" with your membership...currently you get 25 credits a year...period.
> 
> Each ad you post, or renew...just as in the legacy ad system will cost you 1 credit.  So with 25 credits, you can run 6 complete ads...all year long at zero cost to you as a TUG member.  (and still have one leftover)
> 
> once you eclipse this limit you will actually be prevented from posting any new For Rent or For Sale ads (or renewing existing ones) until new credits have been purchased...a link to the credit purchase screen will be provided within your screen once this happens.
> 
> Ad credits are $3 each,  (again, a huge reduction in the $10 per ad from the legacy ad system)
> 
> you can also exchange a standard review for 1 ad credit, or a resort review award for 2 ad credits, or a member referral for 3 ad credits should you so desire, simply email me at tug@tug2.net and ill take care of it for you.
> 
> That said, even after one full year of implementing the 25 ad limit, less than 100 members crossed this limit and the rest of you had no issues posting as many ads as you needed!
> 
> Please go test out the new feature and let me know if you have ANY issues posting ads!


Brian, 

I did not notice this change. 

As you said this will affect a very small number of members.

Good Luck with the new system. 

One small suggestion:  I know we want to avoid spam, so we are keeping the names of the people posting the ad private. But is there some way to ID the poster even if it a nickname of some kind?


----------



## Timeshare Von

The ad section is a nice feature/benefit here at TUG.  Thanks for making it available to the members.

I'm curiuos if we know how the success rate has been for renting/selling through TUG?  I realize it depends on how realistic the lister is with their pricing, but I was just wondering if there has been much traffic and movement of ownership and/or rentals through the site.


----------



## TUGBrian

on average, roughly 150 completed listings each month.

more than 200 last month alone.

Sadly, there is no way to accurately determine if the tugger completed the listing directly through TUG, or sold it elsewhere as we recommend more than just TUG in terms of cheap and effective advertising in the how to sell article...its unlikely that most ads are ONLY listed on TUG...but who knows =)


----------



## Timeshare Von

Thanks for the quick response Brian, not that it was urgent or anything.

I have mine just here on Tug to see what sorta traffic I might get.  I was not very successful in paid rental sites a couple of years back and ended up renting through TUG's last minute area so I figured I just give this a go


----------



## Amy

Bill4728 said:


> Brian,
> 
> One small suggestion:  I know we want to avoid spam, so we are keeping the names of the people posting the ad private. But is there some way to ID the poster even if it a nickname of some kind?



Brian,

I'm wondering the same thing.  Is it possible to at least _include as a stated option_ in the ad for the ad to include the poster's TUG BBS handle if the poster participates on the BBS?  At least with respect to rental ads when no escrow is involved and I need to send a bunch of $ upfront, I'm most comfortable doing business with someone I actually recognize as a "voice" on the BBS.  Not all renters care, of course; and it certainly doesn't mean I would never do business who come to TUG just to post ads -- if the price and location is right I would still contact those posters.  But it sure would be nice when looking through a bunch of listings of the same place to see if I recognize some of the owners and, if so, allow me to more easily select whom to contact first.


----------



## TUGBrian

Amy said:


> Brian,
> 
> I'm wondering the same thing.  Is it possible to at least _include as a stated option_ in the ad for the ad to include the poster's TUG BBS handle if the poster participates on the BBS?  At least with respect to rental ads when no escrow is involved and I need to send a bunch of $ upfront, I'm most comfortable doing business with someone I actually recognize as a "voice" on the BBS.  Not all renters care, of course; and it certainly doesn't mean I would never do business who come to TUG just to post ads -- if the price and location is right I would still contact those posters.  But it sure would be nice when looking through a bunch of listings of the same place to see if I recognize some of the owners and, if so, allow me to more easily select whom to contact first.



users are welcome to type in anything they wish in the description...I see no reason why they cant include their forum name or "handle" if they wish.

However the changes to the marketplace were made by the overwhelming response of people not wanting to publish their public information on the internet...I certainly dont want to take a step backwards in that regard and make identifying themselves a requirement if they do not wish to include said info on their ad.


----------



## Amy

I certainly agree re not making public ad posters' real identity if the poster doesn't want that.  But having a field for an optional listing of a BBS Handle isn't anything like mandatory listing of real name/contact info.  

Of course you are right that folks can enter what info they want in the description.  I guess no one thinks of adding their handle in the description section, at least none in the ads I've clicked through.  

*So I have a message to TUG BBS participants and ad posters:*  It would be much appreciated if you are willing to and in fact do include a reference to your BBS handle in your ad description if you don't mind revealing such information.  I suspect I'm not the only TUG member/guest who would prefer to do business with you before doing business with others.


----------



## LannyPC

TUGBrian said:


> you do not however have to be a TUG member to search the ads...as they will be open to the public as will the robust search tool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is open to the public and will be available for any and all to use to greatly improve the ability to find a timeshare you want for sale, for rent or for exchange!



Do you have to be a paid member to:

A) contact a paid member about a unit for sale?

B) contact a paid member about a unit for rent?

C) contact a paid member about a unit for exchange?


----------



## Gophesjo

*Unresponsive seller*

I responded three times to a TUG Marketplace For Sale ad over a one week period (maybe even ten days) and have not gotten a response.  Probably the week has been sold, but it would be nice if the seller would update their ad, or delete it if the week is no longer available.


----------



## TUGBrian

this is one of the reasons that all ads expire in 90 days regardless...many people fail to log back in and mark their ads as sold/rented etc.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Market Place Ads*

Just discovered when I google a phone number from 
a Tug Marketplace ad. The following info shows up.

Contact This Member - Timeshares for Sale, Timeshares for Rent ...

tug2.com/TimeshareMarketplace/EmailOnPost.aspx?...2c2e...‎

Call Member at xxx-xxx-xxxx. OR. Contact Member about this Listing. 
Please fill out your information below to send a message to the owner of this ad.

Is there a way to keep  phone numbers in the Marketplace 
But prevent the number from showing up in Google Searches


----------



## DeniseM

The Marketplace is open to everyone, so just don't put your phone number in the Ad - have people contact you by email.


----------



## TUGBrian

indeed, it is completely optional to submit a phone number with your ad.


----------



## dsmrp

TUGBrian said:


> indeed, it is completely optional to submit a phone number with your ad.


I have submitted the same ad a couple of times for review, the last time because I hadn't realized my contact phone number would be part of the posted ad. It doesn't show up when I select "View" ad option to see what it should look like.


----------



## TUGBrian

the inclusion of a phone number is optional.  unless you type it in the ad title or description it wont show up until someone clicks "contact this member"


----------

